# Iowa draw



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, I’m in shocked didn’t get a gun tag in iowa with one point , It’s always been 100% if u had a point


----------



## bignuge (Mar 15, 2009)

Got my bow tag! Zone 5. Took 5 points. Just got the email minutes ago


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

pigeon said:


> Wow, I’m in shocked didn’t get a gun tag in iowa with one point , It’s always been 100% if u had a point


That’s a bummer. I’ve got one point and was hoping to get a gun tag for next year. Which season did you apply for?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2011)

bignuge said:


> Got my bow tag! Zone 5. Took 5 points. Just got the email minutes ago


Congrats! That’s a long wait. I cashed in 5 pts last year. Are you planning to hunt public, lease or outfitter?


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Got my Zone 6 Archery tag!! 4 application points + this year, so 5 points so to say.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Got my Zone 6 Archery tag!! 4 application points + this year, so 5 points so to say.


Congrats! I just read an email from an outfitter saying some of their clients didn't draw Zone 6 with 4 points for the first time. Hopefully it's a one year blip with all the cancelled 2020 hunters throwing things off.


----------



## bignuge (Mar 15, 2009)

Vortex said:


> Congrats! That’s a long wait. I cashed in 5 pts last year. Are you planning to hunt public, lease or outfitter?



Gonna start looking but thinking public and plan on spending a few weekends scouting it out


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Vortex said:


> That’s a bummer. I’ve got one point and was hoping to get a gun tag for next year. Which season did you apply for?


1st season


----------



## hoody25 (Jun 9, 2007)

Not to high jack the post but has anyone hunted zone 10 I'm setting on 3 points now trying to decide what zone I want to hunt. Looking for a public land hunt diy style 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

We didn't draw Zone 6 with 4 points a piece going into this years draw. WTF!!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

All those Americans who have been buying points while going to Canada decided since they may not go again this year applied for the best thing in the US.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

kingfisher 11 said:


> All those Americans who have been buying points while going to Canada decided since they may not go again this year applied for the best thing in the US.


I resemble that! FM


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Forest Meister said:


> I resemble that! FM


I am in the same boat


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Bought my first Iowa point this year because of the Canada uncertainty, glad the border looks to be opening. Hopefully I'll be able to hunt Iowa and Saskatchewan in another 3-4 years.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Got my Zone 6 Archery tag!! 4 application points + this year, so 5 points so to say.


Where will you be hunting? state or private ground? outfitter? 

Thanks
Paul


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Groundsize said:


> Where will you be hunting? state or private ground? outfitter?
> 
> Thanks
> Paul


Was supposed to be going with my brother and another friend, scout/hunt public. They backed out as they have other plans, and I wasn't waiting another year, so I decided to just go alone and with an outfitter. Going with Whiskey Ridge Hunts after getting a few recommendations from others on here who have been there.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Was supposed to be going with my brother and another friend, scout/hunt public. They backed out as they have other plans, and I wasn't waiting another year, so I decided to just go alone and with an outfitter. Going with Whiskey Ridge Hunts after getting a few recommendations from others on here who have been there.


heck yea I would do the same. Sounds like a blast.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Welp looks like I will be hunting Iowa this year after all. Will be hunting on the land owners buck tag. Just purchased my doe tag and hunting license yesterday.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Going to Iowa this weekend to set up cams and do some scouting.


----------

